# URI Recovery/Baytril Question



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello everyone! 

So my little Smee recently came down with an upper respiratory infection. Short story, I noticed some symptoms fairly early on and decided to take him to the vet Tuesday morning after waking up monday to find his wheel and poop activity had decreased. Sure enough my boy has got it, and my vet gave me a small bottle of Baytril to be administered once a day for ten days. 

I'm going to give the place a call in the morning with an update on how he's doing, questions, etc. But I would like to know if anyone else has had a hedige with a URI who was treated with Baytril?

Smee had his first dose at the vet and another this morning, but he has shown no improvement yet. Last night he did not use his wheel much at all and hardly pooped, but finished his food and water like normal. Today he is irritable and I can see bubbles popping out of his nostrils when he breathes, which I'm guessing means there is more discharge than before.

So has anyone treated their hedgie with Baytril? How long does it take for the medicine to take effect, and should he be getting worse before he gets better? I'm a little paranoid about my buddy 

Also at the vet we took an x-ray to determine if the infection had progressed to pneumonia and everything looked all clear. He also said the infection was most likely viral. Does this mean he caught it from somewhere? (I know, I should have asked him...but forgot  Another thing I'll be asking tomorrow when I call.) I do not own any other hedgehogs and always wash my hands before handling him, and have not been sick.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yeah, Harvey was on Baytril, but i'm not sure what to tell you because he was also having allergy reaction and his level of activity is still not so great...  but i do know that it's a very good med and sometimes it takes the full 14 days to work.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

do ask your vet about the possible origin of his URI. i never asked mine because i can never come up with the right questions when i need to. i'd be curious to hear what your vet says.


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply! 
I will definitely ask him about that and give you the update...I am also curious to find out where it came from!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, baytril is commonly used for URI's especially ones that are progressing rapidly or have turned to pneumonia. Just like any antibiotic, it does take time to work so you may not notice any improvement for a few days. Make certain you give the full time span of the prescription. Stopping early will only make the infection return. 

Just as an example. Our Lily came from the petstore my daughter used to work at. The day she arrived at the store, she was absolutely fine and still was at 10pm that night when my daughter left the store. The next morning at 9am, we stopped in there for a minute and of course my daughter went to get the hedgehog for me to see. Lily was a snotted up mess and sneezing constantly. She was so full of snot that every time she sneezed she blew snot. This was not quite 12 hours later that she went from no symptoms, perfectly fine, to seriously sick. Because she was so bad and there was concern that some of the employees might not not be so conscientious about giving her her meds, the manager allowed us to bring her home to treat. She was put on Baytril and it took 10 days before she showed even the slightest improvement. Of course during this time we fell in love with the snotty little bundle of quills and Lily ended up living here. :lol:


----------



## Tracy (Mar 5, 2015)

I took my hog to the vets and told him that I thought she had pneumonia.he listened to her chest and gave me baytril. He told me to give her 0.8ml twice a day. When I filled the syringe to 0.8, I thought it seemed an awful lot of liquid for a small hog. However, I more or less forced the said amount into her. I decided to look online at the recommended dosage and although it is 0.8ml, that is per kilo and my hog only weighs 360gms.i did not give her any this morning as she has become more poorly. I am going to reduce the amount tonight to 0.1/0.2ml. She is not eating and has not drank any water since.i have probably overdosed her, no thanks to the vet. I just hope she makes it


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It'd be a good idea to start your own thread, Tracy, this one is from over 4 years ago. It gets confusing when people bring up old threads. 

I wouldn't change the antibiotic amount without consulting your vet. If you don't trust the one you went to, find a different vet to give you a second opinion. You could make things worse if she's not getting what she needs, and pneumonia is already quite serious.

Since she's not eating or drinking on her own, you're going to need to syringe her both. Here's our sticky on syringe-feeding - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...yringing-tutorial-syringe-feeding-sticky.html


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Did he sneeze while on the Baytril?did he still have a slightly runny nose while on it?


----------

